# 1937 Roadmaster supreme parts



## poolboy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Please let me see what you got might be interested.

e_bingel@yahoo.com


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Found original frame lock-Original Cushioned stem-Bat box reflectors and bezels-Drop stand-Cranks and sprocket-Lenses-Guard.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 22, 2013)

You selling any of this stuff im looking for a drop stand??


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 22, 2013)

You ok buddy?.... This is a wanted ad...LOL!!!...It is all good.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> Found original frame lock-Original Cushioned stem-Bat box reflectors and bezels-Drop stand-Cranks and sprocket-Lenses-Guard.




Hey Ethan there was a post here a couple months ago regarding the cushioned stem and whether or not it was correct. I believe the general consensus was that it isn't. Might want to touch base with cyclingday (Marty) on this. V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Ethan there was a post here a couple months ago regarding the cushioned stem and whether or not it was correct. I believe the general consensus was that it isn't. Might want to touch base with cyclingday (Marty) on this. V/r Shawn




Checked with Scott M he said he had a picture of it with one on the cover of a Roadmaster Ad... He also has one on his.... I really think that you could put three different stems on that bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 4, 2013)

pretty sure its not a cushioned stem, its most likely a bellows stem.

here is a picture of it.




Nick.



poolboy1 said:


> Checked with Scott M he said he had a picture of it with one on the cover of a Roadmaster Ad... He also has one on his.... I really think that you could put three different stems on that bike.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> pretty sure its not a cushioned stem, its most likely a bellows stem.
> 
> here is a picture of it.
> View attachment 86916
> Nick.




I know what they look like and passed on the few that i could of got. Scott and i where talking about the stems and you could have three different stems on that bike. I wanted the Cushioned stem because i was told it is a rarer and harder to find a nice original one like i did.
Maybe we can get Scott to post a picture of the ad? I think there is a open window on this one.. He said she said.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 4, 2013)

If he has the ad I would like to see it as i haven't seen or heard of them being stock or factory added on.

Nick.



poolboy1 said:


> I no what they look like and passed on the few that i could of got. Scott and i where talking about the stems and you could have three different stems on that bike. I wanted the Cushioned stem because i was told it is a rarer and harder to find a nice original one like i did.
> Maybe we can get Scott to post a picture of the ad? I think there is a open window on this one.. He said she said.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Please send him a PM..... Like i said he has one on his RMS too..... I was told at one point Marty had one on his but removed it because it is a freaky ride.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 4, 2013)

I was loosely reading the stem part of this post:

I have only seen three different types of stem on the 1937 RMS. I believe they are all appropriate. My favorite is the one on the blue tank bike, cannot remember the term or what it is called.

I found this really link for RMS 1937





http://s1089.beta.photobucket.com/user/carltondt/media/RMS Supreme/file-24.jpg.html


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 4, 2013)

*Rms*

the stem on the blue bike is referred to as a bellows stem

if any one has one available i am interested

jim


----------

